# Help with 'dd' command



## valhalla (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, I'm a newbie in FreeBSD (totally newbie). I have a netbook with Intel Atom N455. After asking in this forum some members advised me to use the FreeBSD amd64 platform, so I downloading the file, done.. but I need bootin tools to boot from flash stick, so I found unetbootin, but it only converts the old FreeBSD (FreeBSD 8.0). 

But I tried with 8.1, it doesn't work, so I was looking for other ways to boot from the usb. There are so many answers about using the *dd* command to boot from usb.

I don't understand what is the *dd* command (yes, I know the syntax to boot from usb), but where do I have to write it? In linux notepad? In windows notepad? Or linux shell? Because I only have dos...with C prompt...can anybody help me...please....


best regards,


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 10, 2011)

Download the memory stick image, then see http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=117782&postcount=29.


----------



## valhalla (Feb 11, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Download the memory stick image, then see http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=117782&postcount=29.



First of all thank you very much for the help, but the link that you gave me refers to a win32imagecreator download that's used to create an image file. There's no explanation regarding the dd command. It's been four days and I can't boot from my flash stick... 

I was confused such as: 

1. I only have C Prompt (DOS) in my netbook.
2. Always failed booting the bsd bootsystem (I'm using unetbootin)
3. Booting works with Unetbootin boot menu (in blue screen GUI)
4. There's only one choice in Unetbootin menu its [DEFAULT]
5. The FreeBSD does not automatically boot
6. I pressed [TAB] - there' an option in Unetbootin, [TAB] is for boot>   (command line)
7. I dont know what to do... (it's been 4 days)

Anyone can help me with better solution...I appreciate for your help...

Best regards,


----------

